# I hate monofilament!



## wasilvers (Jun 15, 2011)

Every year I go thru this... put braid on my favorite rod, try out a different line on the 'test rod', and put mono on the others. It never fails, I miss a fish (no not just one fish, but MANY fish) on the mono spooled setups. Today the bite was light. I got cut off 2x (probably northern), had one great strike that I missed, and two other tailgrabbers. THEN I had the blowup of the week. Using a spinnerbait in 1.5 fow, I turned to talk to a kid, kept reeling and bumping rocks. Near the far end of my cast (about a 3/4 full length cast with spinning reel) The lure stopped and I figured hung up, so I raised the rod tip up to pull it free and a MASSIVE fish turned to the top and spit the lure out. :evil: A guy that saw it all said a few spanish words then laughed. 

I swear if I'd had braid, I would have been able to tell a rock from a hit easy. Instead I am left with a mental picture and frustration instead of pictures of big fish. Thanks for letting me vent :evil: 

I wish I could afford to spool all my rods in braid, the 6-8 rods that I call mine would eat up play money immediatly - not to mention the kids/wifes rods - we're talking 12 rods (excluding fly and crappie poles) that would need pricy line.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 15, 2011)

That's why you buy BPS excel braid, which is really cheap and the highest quality IMO, and you back all your reels with the cheapest mono you can find. The last 100 yards is all that needs to be braid/flouro.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 15, 2011)

Totally agreed. Even though I fished with mono for the first 15 or so years I fished, and didn't really have any problems, ever since switching to braid, I feel like mono wouldn't be "good enough".


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 15, 2011)

You like the BPS stuff? I've never given it any thought. I only use PowerPro, but that crap is EXPENSIVE. I'll definitely give it a try now that I've heard someone that likes it...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bass pro beats the crap out of anything I've used. Its a great value.

I like fireline as well, but it can be a little a little harder to manage.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet! I just like the fact that you can buy a bigger spool for less than a billion dollars. Will do a little price checking today. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## angry Bob (Jun 16, 2011)

I gave up on mono years ago. I always keep an eye out for braid on clearence, and usually in the spring one of the manufacturers has a rebate going. And definately back your spools with the cheap mono crap.


----------



## poolie (Jun 16, 2011)

Haven't used mono in many years, though there are situations where it's the right line. All but one of my setups has fluorocarbon, my frog rod has braid. As others have mentioned, the key to keeping the cost down is to use the cheapest mono you can find as a backing line and only have the good fluoro/braid for the last x number feet of line. 

The amount of good line can vary based on the usage of the rod. What I normally do is spool up with the cheap mono. Tie on the heaviest lure I'll be using with that rod and go out in the yard and make the longest cast I can. Pull out an additional 25 ft of line. What's left is your backing. 

I buy my fluoro in 1000yd spools which is expensive up front but is worth it in the long run as I can get about 4 to 5 additional spools since there's no end of spool waste.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 16, 2011)

poolie said:


> The amount of good line can vary based on the usage of the rod. What I normally do is spool up with the cheap mono. Tie on the heaviest lure I'll be using with that rod and go out in the yard and make the longest cast I can. Pull out an additional 25 ft of line. What's left is your backing.
> 
> I buy my fluoro in 1000yd spools which is expensive up front but is worth it in the long run as I can get about 4 to 5 additional spools since there's no end of spool waste.



Great tips poolie! I was wondering how I'd know how much backing to put on. And the big spools vs waste is a great idea.

Thanks!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jun 16, 2011)

The only rod of mine that gets braid is my top water rod.

All of my other rods I use P-Line CXX in the moss green color. My dad uses the Hi-Vis stuff because he can't see the moss green color against the water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2011)

The BPS line is better then PP 

I like the new Suffix 832 best of all so far

(I dislike PP BTW)


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've used a couple different braids, but settled on the PP a couple of years ago. I'm definitely ready to try something different tho. I never really thought about the quality of it, just figured that if it cost a little more, its gotta be better...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2011)

I feel that even the more expensive braided lines are far more economical then mono. Keep in mind that braid does not wear out or have memory issues. I would have to remove and respool mono at least once a year and more often on spinning outfits or after heavy use.

With braid, I never respool - it actually gets better with use


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 16, 2011)

I've used mono exclusively up until and including now, but my interest in braided line has grown recently. I've heard that some reels and rods will not react nicely to braid, I use only spinning reels (Mitchell & Shimano) and wonder if braid will tear up my outfit. Any input?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> I've used mono exclusively up until and including now, but my interest in braided line has grown recently. I've heard that some reels and rods will not react nicely to braid, I use only spinning reels (Mitchell & Shimano) and wonder if braid will tear up my outfit. Any input?



You will not have any problems - just loosen your drag a little until you get used to the lack of stretch


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 16, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> You will not have any problems - just loosen your drag a little until you get used to the lack of stretch




Thanks, exactly what I wanted to hear, think I'll give braid a try soon. Should I match the lb test or line diameter (that may be 80 lb in braid!)? I usually use 8 lb mono, Berkely XL.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > You will not have any problems - just loosen your drag a little until you get used to the lack of stretch
> ...


I would go with 10 lb braid then - maybe 12


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Captain.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 16, 2011)

:twisted: I'm opposite, most of my setups have mono. I use to have braid on just about EVERY rod. Did not like it. Only my pitching and frog rods have it now. I need that stretch of the line for my worm, chatterbait/spinnerbait, crankbait, lipless cranks, etc... Yes, I said it, I like the STRETCH!!! To me SHARP hooks are way more important then whether you have braid/fluro/mono on your setup.

As far as losing fish I think its more of a mental thing. Staying FOCUSED at all times is critical for getting the proper hookset. You never know when the BIG ONE will hit so total concentration with every cast is important.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with Capt. You won't have any problems with them especially on a spinning out fit. I like the Power Pro too. But I still like mono and use it on most of my 30 or so rod/reels. I do not like flourocarbon, in fact I just about hate it!!!!!!


----------



## JFDBasser (Jun 17, 2011)

Braid does seem to last forever...I have a tourny partner that hadnt changed the braid on his jig rod for a few seasons...he also had a few guides that were missing their ceramic....his braid looked like yarn before I could finally convince him to change it.....it still never broke on a fish though.


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 21, 2011)

I am one of the braided faithful. I first started using it on My Cane poles a few years ago and liked it so well I put it on everything else.


----------

